# Boreholes (artesian water) for villa in Jumeirah



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have recently moved in to a villa in Jumeirah 2 which has an existing borehole with a standard transfer pump that sits on top of the hole. Recently, the pump has had problems getting the water to flow and needs priming and the gardner has advised me to get a new one dug: 
- with a submersible pump, which avoids cavitation 
- at a different location to avoid the roots for the nearby tree that aparantly choke the shaft. 

I wonder if anyone could advise me on this, as I've already spent 900 dhs on a new pump and getting the hole cleared of the tree roots (two months ago). 

Can anyone advise someone reliable to carry out the work? I get every week a number of cards and the gardner has recommended someone, however I prefer to pay a little extra and get the job done properly, using decent equipment. Also I'd like to talk to someone who knows about these things and can advise me on the best type of pump, system etc. 

Many thanks in anticipation
PS: Apologies if you've already read this in another expat related forum - just covering my bases!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I have recently moved in to a villa in Jumeirah 2 which has an existing borehole with a standard transfer pump that sits on top of the hole. Recently, the pump has had problems getting the water to flow and needs priming and the gardner has advised me to get a new one dug:
> - with a submersible pump, which avoids cavitation
> - at a different location to avoid the roots for the nearby tree that aparantly choke the shaft.
> 
> ...


you could talk to the guys from the desert garden (on sheikh zayed road, 200 m far from the gold and diamond park). i would also try and ask someone from the madinat if they know some landscaping company to help you do the work.

good luck.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

cami said:


> you could talk to the guys from the desert garden (on sheikh zayed road, 200 m far from the gold and diamond park). i would also try and ask someone from the madinat if they know some landscaping company to help you do the work.
> 
> good luck.


Multumesc my friend - a capital idea. I'll pop in there tomorrow....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, have you tried doing a search here in the forum? I'm sure the topic was discussed not long ago


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Multumesc my friend - a capital idea. I'll pop in there tomorrow....


you're welcome. although it's very nice of you to have typed that, be careful about using languages other than english here: one of our vigilant mods will give you a yellow card


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi, have you tried doing a search here in the forum? I'm sure the topic was discussed not long ago


Thanks dizzyizzy - actually this is how I came across this excellent site in the first place, it just didn't cover the specific aspect. Having said that, I now realise that there's little point in spending over the odds for a top quality pump and the rest of the gear for a rented villa from which one may very well have to move next year.

Incidentally, apologies for the use of foreign language - my mistake...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Check your private messages.


----------



## gillser (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all, I am looking for the number and estimated price to get a borehole put into my garden, can anyone help??


----------

